# metal roof over exposed T&G 2:12 cathedral



## barchibald (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm doing a remodel and the need to do substantial enough rework of T&G is forcing the owner to consider a re-roof. My usual sub for roof work is not available on this short notice. 

Metal roof (pbr style), cathedral 2:12 exposed T&G, but everything above the T&G is the scope of work I'm subbing out.

I"m not used to quite as much variety of approaches in proposals from subs and I'm getting anxious that i'm not going to support my customer as well as i'm accustomed to..so...here from advice/support/wisdom.

The only general agreement looking at what is being proposed is a quality high-heat moisture barrier under the metal - whats in the sandwich between that the T&G is all over the place.

This is a dry climate of sonoma county. drops below freezing a degree or too a couple of hours of the night in january, but is fair weather otherwise. 

Anyone done this sort of configuration and have any must-no-dos, or suggested ways to build this sandwich to avoid moisture problems from condensation?


----------

